# suburbs of rome



## Vcgj527

hi guys so ill start with the question and then explain a little about our family

are there any affordable (read in the 1000 euro range for a 3 bed 2 bath or even a nice 2 bed tbh) suburbs where we can take the train into rome within 30-40 minutes

my husband works on the oil rigs so a job is not an issue but proximity to the aiport is 
also looking for a town or towns where he can take a bus or train to the airport as well ideally with a half hour

does anywhere meet these requirements??

is there anywhere that would even stretch to include a small house with a yard for the boys??

basically we have lived in spain, malta, and greece in the med

still in spain

would ideally like to live somewhere more alive than where we are now and the barcelona suburbs are eye watering expensive not to mention there is no heavy metal music scene which hubby would really like 

so we are wondering if living in or around rome most of the year and spending june-august in rural scotland would be the best of both world for us and our boys
they are under 4 and we plan on likely continuing to homeschool them

i speak fluent greek, spanish and english and studied italian for two years so hoping i should pick it up fairly easily i have no problem working hard at it....

anyway everything i look at says rome is insanely expensive and hubby is not convinced we can afford it 

ideally our budget would like this
around 1000 euro for rent 
2000 euro for expenses and food eating out etc
is this realistic??
he gets paid in pounds which helps at the moment

is there anywhere with decent property prices we would really love to buy eventually... looking to buy in the 300-320,000 euro range.....


----------



## NickZ

Vcgj527 said:


> train into rome within 30-40 minutes
> 
> 
> is there anywhere with decent property prices we would really love to buy eventually... looking to buy in the 300-320,000 euro range.....


With that budget you're looking at a villa likely bigger then you asked about. The expensive properties are in the city centre but if you're willing to commute then 300K is not a small budget.

Even your rental budget should be more then adequate if you're willing to stay in a smaller town. 

There are various large websites. 

Case e appartamenti in vendita e in affitto

Case e appartamenti in vendita – Annunci immobiliari - Casa.it

You don't say which airport you'll be using but if you aren't driving to the airport it can take longer to get to either airport then the train ride into Rome.

I'd start browsing the websites. If you find something interesting check the rail links.


----------



## Arturo.c

Vcgj527 said:


> are there any affordable (read in the 1000 euro range for a 3 bed 2 bath or even a nice 2 bed tbh) suburbs where we can take the train into rome within 30-40 minutes
> 
> my husband works on the oil rigs so a job is not an issue but proximity to the aiport is
> also looking for a town or towns where he can take a bus or train to the airport as well ideally with a half hour
> 
> does anywhere meet these requirements??


There is a so-called "urban railway" line (called FL1) with trains spaced almost every half hour (15 minutes at peak times) running between Orte and Fiumicino Airport. From what you described about needing to live close enough to the big city to enjoy its opportunity and amenities, but far enough to avoid the drawbacks (high rents, awful traffic, etc.) it would be advisable to look in places to rent in the small towns touched by that railway line on the Roman countryside, such as Fara Sabina, Poggio Mirteto, Monterotondo, Montelibretti, Palombara Sabina, etc.

Rents in the outlying areas of Rome (Ostia lido, Acilia, Vitinia, etc.) could still be expensive, and also in the so called "castelli" area (Morena, Ciampino, Ariccia, Albano Laziale, up to Castel Gandolfo, Grottaferrata, Marino and Velletri) it is rather challenging to find a place to rent for a reasonable sum which is close to bus routes or railway stations.

Places along the coastline, such as Fiumicino, Ladispoli and Civitavecchia, could be considered if you plan to be away in the summer, as they get very hot and crowded. You could strike a deal with a realtor in the area saying that you want to rent a furnished flat from September to June, and get a holiday home for the whole off-season period at a very reasonable rate. But check that the place is fitted with a working heating system and good locks.


----------



## Vcgj527

wow brilliant thanks for the responses guys thats exactly what i was looking for hoping to find some actual town recommendations!! yes it is fiumicino airport we need it needs to be a business airport as his company doesnt fly them with budget airlines (easyjet, ryanair etc) 

very encouraging!

yes that is exacly what we are looking for!!! close enough to be able to go into the city for a night out when we manage to get a sitter and far enough away to not have to deal with actually living in the city!!

you have made my day and yes i was also thinking about a winter let (september-end of may) kind of thing 

thank you so much you really have made my day as i would love for this dream to be a reality!!!


----------

